# Male or female



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Well my fellow hunters. Time to weigh in on this topic. I'm going to be getting a golden retriever after I get home from this deployment. The question is, is there any difference between male and female in hunting and fetching.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

All personal preference I had a female Chesapeake and am on my second male lab and would only go make from now on I feel like they are better at being a family dog and a hunting dog but a buddy I hunt with will only do female labs so just depends on your experience


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't suppose it makes too much difference if you train them. I think generally females don't range as far (hunting upland). So if you want a closer hunter than maybe a female. Or if you want to have pups... We have only ever had male pointers. I don't know much about goldens. Aren't they more of a pet breed rather than a hunting breed?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always liked female dogs. They have a personality that matches me better.

Male dogs are too hyper for my liking


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I grew up with all female dogs and I now own a male and a female. 

I can say, the breed and temperament of the dog makes a bigger difference than the sex of the dog.

Some dogs of the same litter will be more hyper than others of the same litter. 

Find a breeder put a deposit down for a litter in the future and have a first choice on a pup


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My dad has a female lab. She's energetic and quite a hunter, but not the best family dog.

I think it depends on the dog more than the sex.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

As with horses and mules I have always found the males to be more spirited for lack of a better term than females. Generally speaking I think females are a bit more laid back and tend to focus more on the task at hand.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> As with horses and mules I have always found the males to be more spirited for lack of a better term than females. Generally speaking I think females are a bit more laid back and tend to focus more on the task at hand.


Intresting Mule. Not to hijack the thread but I've had the opposite experience during my years of dealings with horses. That could be because of the breed is my thought. Arabians are a more spirited breed overall. I will say for the OP we have a male lab and he is a perfectly mellow friendly family dog. My kids are young and he is great with them.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I guess the question is more about the difference in hunting and fetching sorry about getting off topic carry on


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I think it depends on the dog more than the sex.


 Clarq, this is a family forum. Please don't talk about sex on here :mrgreen:

Honestly though, I think you are right about it being more about the dog than the gender. But I also believe that it is also about the Owner of the dog. Depending on how much discipline the owner has in training the dog, the dog can either be awesome or rotten.

You really do get out what you put in with dogs.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you very much everyone. I'm glad to hear it doesn't really make much of a difference.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I think breed and bloodline as well as position in the litter make more of a difference, i was planning to get a male but ended up with a female and the two annoying aspects of that are dealing with coming into season for 3 weeks at a time and the dead patches on the lawn.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Neutered Male.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ali-MAc said:


> I think breed and bloodline as well as position in the litter make more of a difference, i was planning to get a male but ended up with a female and the two annoying aspects of that are dealing with coming into season for 3 weeks at a time and the dead patches on the lawn.


 My female is banned to the back yard for this 3 week "period" of time. It really sucks.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bax* said:


> My female is banned to the back yard for this 3 week "period" of time. It really sucks.


On the other hand, my male insists on peeing on every dang bush, tree, and fence post he comes across.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The older I get, the more I love dogs...... at other people's houses.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Over the many years of having hunting dogs I personally have come to this conclusion.
I will always have males.
females are like any other female- they seem to develop faster- then they grow older and you have no clue what they are thinking.
Males- food , birds - sex- pretty much from the get go and I just seem to relate to that better.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Packfish said:


> Over the many years of having hunting dogs I personally have come to this conclusion.
> I will always have males.
> females are like any other female- they seem to develop faster- then they grow older and you have no clue what they are thinking.
> Males- food , birds - sex- pretty much from the get go and I just seem to relate to that better.


I've always had females, but agree with your description 100 percent. Made me laugh.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I think a lot of it may depends on if a dog gets fixed or not and how early it happens.

Lots of variables from dog to dog and certainly breed to breed.

One of those questions that could get a different answer from 10 different people


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

3arabians said:


> Intresting Mule. Not to hijack the thread but I've had the opposite experience during my years of dealings with horses. That could be because of the breed is my thought. Arabians are a more spirited breed overall. I will say for the OP we have a male lab and he is a perfectly mellow friendly family dog. My kids are young and he is great with them.


May be the breed. Arabians are certainly hotter than the foxtrotter mules that I have dealt with. A long time trainer that I know has the same opinion that I do.......all of that said it does not mean that I prefer male or female. My favorite mule to ride is a male and my favorite dog of all time was a male. The dog was as gentle as could be with the little ones around. Good dogs seem to have that switch that they can turn on and off.


----------

